# Finding out tomorrow



## kimmy04

Not really sure if I should post in here since I'm not sure how I would feel to hear "it's a boy!" 

The first time I was pregnant I obsessed about having a baby girl and shopping for girly things. I grew up with a sister 1 year apart and we were best friends, I always imagined the same for my kids. 

When I was told its a boy with my first.. I wasn't really upset. A little surprised but still excited as I always wanted more kids and knew I could get a girl next time. I am now 1 day away from my gender scan for baby 2 and I'm super nervous. We have decided this will be our last baby. I feel like it's another boy for lots of reasons and I'm really hoping to be excited if it is. After going through a miscarriage right before this pregnancy I really do just want good news no matter what the gender.. But I can't help but feel I'll be sad knowing I'll never have a daughter. My son says he wants a sister too. 

I will update tomorrow when I find out but just looking for support in case I do feel a little sad. May need some reminders about why boys are SO awesome!!


----------



## Beneli

Aww...sorry to hear that you're in the super anxiety zone of being so close to that gender scan! I've been there and done that as have most of the ladies on this forum! I have two boys who are 22 months apart. I cried and cried and cried when I found out baby #2 was a boy. It took a little while, but once they were old enough to interact together, I was completely smitten! I LOVE being a mom of boys. So much so, that finding out baby #3 was a girl actually made me panicky because I didn't want to break the awesome vibe we have going of laid back boys, laughing about gross boy things, frog hunting, and adorable plaid shorts with polos. My experience has only been that the boys adore me and think I'm the princess of the house. You will totally get settled into being a boys mom if baby #2 end up being a boy, and I'm so very sure you will end up loving it!


----------



## Misscalais

Hope you hear girl but if not two boys will be best friends! I'm having my 3rd my 1st two are 14 months apart and are just the best of friends, sure they fight and carry on sometimes but the bond I see between them I've never seen it with other children before its great :)
I have 3 sisters and 1 brother, my older sister rejected me, never liked me and in fact tried to drown me in the bath once when we were little. We are 21 months apart and have a great relationship now but it wasnt good until she had her son when she was 19. I'm closer with one of my younger sisters who is 3 years younger then me. :)


----------



## kimmy04

Thanks ladies! 

I think what worries me the most isn't even about another boy. I think I'm worried they will be too far apart in age. I always wanted my kids close together. My son was a surprise while on the pill so I always assumed I would get pregnant first try when we were trying. When he was a year old we started trying and it took forever! So weird how things work sometimes; then when I did get pregnant it ended in a miscarriage. I got pregnant again shortly after but now I worry about them being 3 years apart. Will brothers still have that close bond even with a 3 year gap?


----------



## george83

I literally could have written your posts myself. I always grew up wanting a daughter and when I was pregnant with my first I just knew it was going to be a boy which he was. When I was pregnant me and my oh went through a really rough time which built up a wonderful bond between me and my son which I love. When I fell pregnant again we would have had a 2 year age gap but I still desperately hoped for my little girl. However that ended in a mmc at 10 weeks. When we fell pregnant after that I like you just wanted a healthy baby. We stayed team yellow as I knew I'd be so disappointed if we had another boy, my pregnancy was so different to my first that I was hopeful of getting my girl but we went on to have another boy. Of course I love him to pieces. I can't wait until they are old enough to play together and I always think of the positives of having two boys but it doesn't stop me being sad


----------



## motherofboys

When DS1 was 20 months, DS2 was born. 
When DS1 was 4yrs 1 month and DS2 was 2yrs 4 months, DS3 was born
When DS1 was 7yrs 8 months and DS2 was 6yrs 1 week and DS3 was 3yrs 7 months DS4 was born.

With the varying age gaps I have been able to see they different dynamics that those age gaps bring in a sibling relationship and I can say that they ARE still able to bond and be close. And that even with over 7 and a half years between DS1 and DS4 you can already see a special bond forming and DS4 seeing DS1 as one of the care givers as much as me or DH. He has a special smile for his biggest brother. I hope he will always be someone he can look up to and turn to.

That being said I hope you hear pink x


----------



## Misscalais

Like I said there's 3 years between one of my younger sisters and I and she's my best friend. My youngest sister is 10 years younger then me and while I moved out when she was quite young we still have a good relationship :) there will be 5 and 4 year gaps between big brothers and this bub and they are super excited to have another brother :)


----------



## kimmy04

So I guess I will never know how I would feel about hearing its a boy again! I was absolutely shocked to hear we are in fact team pink!! This is the first girl on my husbands side of the family in a LONG time. I was actually shaking I was so surprised.


----------



## Misscalais

Lucky you! Congrats. :)


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!


----------



## Beneli

Congrats


----------



## george83

Misscalais said:


> Lucky you! Congrats. :)

Ditto


----------



## Vickie

Congrats!! :)

There is a 3 year 9 month age gap between my two and though they do fight at times you can absolutely tell that Rhys adores Hannah and the reverse is true to. Hannah is very protective of her little brother (though she does take some liberties herself towards him that she doesn't allow others :haha:). I've quite enjoyed their age gap really as Hannah was old enough to do some things for herself by the time we had Rhys. :)


----------

